# DanDare in a nutshell



## DanDare (Jul 5, 2009)

*I teach* - Lateral Thinking. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . *I enjoy* - Board Games and Strategy Games
. .. .. .. .. . - Six Thinking Hats. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - Science Fiction
. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - Directed Attention Thinking Tools. .. .. .. .. .. .. .- Most music, esp. Mozart, Pink Floyd
. .. .. .. .. .- Critical Thinking. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - Science knowledge
. .. .. .. .- Methods of Science. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - writing computer software - especially A.I.
. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .*I love* :happy:
. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - my wife and daughter
. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . - my closest friends and family
........................................................- My cat Tiger
*My causes*.. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . ........................*My crafts*
.. - care for the planet..............................................- Singing solo and 4 part harmony
.... - freedom.................................................... - painting, drawing and writing
......- realising potential......................................- designing systems
........ - human well being and honesty................- sandcastles

..............*My way* - dolphin...................... *My animal contact* - the Currawong (Australian bird)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings DanDare and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum DanDare. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I like anyone who teachers lateral thinking 

Welcome to the forum.
*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Yai, more fellow Europeans! Welcome


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Hello, Welcome, may you have short days and terrifying nights.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the fun house,:crazy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome roud:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. Very interesting post. :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Really cool post!  Welcome to the forum .


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

hello hello welcome


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*hisses* Prepare the catapults! Prepare the cannons!


----------



## DanDare (Jul 5, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> *hisses* Prepare the catapults! Prepare the cannons!


Ok, but it will cost you. What colour should they be? I'll throw the paint in for free.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DanDare said:


> Ok, but it will cost you. What colour should they be? I'll throw the paint in for free.


You're the one being catapulted and Roland787 is going to be doing some target practice with his cannons. You can still provide the paint though.:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll get the glitter and fingerpaints. You get the christmas lights. We'll make those cannons ever so lovely.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Canons ready!

*Elite Cannon Squad*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

No worries, Dan, I'll sneak a parachute inside the cannon so you can make a safe return to ground level, and then tell some jokes to the boys at the local diner how these ITPs thought they could handle our NFJ. Pfft.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

How do you plan to parachute back to earth? until you find some fuel source on the moon it cant be done, and if you do find such fuel then we will catapult all of ya to mars so we can harvest the moon.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> How do you plan to parachute back to earth? until you find some fuel source on the moon it cant be done, and if you do find such fuel then we will catapult all of ya to mars so we can harvest the moon.


Well, ya see, that's the thing: when he's shot from the cannon, the parachute will prevent him from escalating much higher in the sky, so he'll just glide to the nearest civilization.

Also, don't get any ideas about catapulting me there as well. I'm just the messenger, passing by


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The one thing about having a parachute is that it slows you down and makes you an easier target for the cannons.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

well its googles that has the catapults, but i still demand some moon cheese.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> The one thing about having a parachute is that it slows you down and makes you an easier target for the cannons.


Oh? Then what are you going to use to shoot him down? Yourself? 

Well, if you somehow managed to succeed in that endeavor, that would be more of a win than your avatar. Though by the looks of it, it seems that car was catapulted into that person's home. Even so, I'd probably have to ditch my efforts in trying to foil you again. Dan would be yours for the keeping. Sorry Dan, it was fun. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Res said:


> Oh? Then what are you going to use to shoot him down? Yourself?
> 
> Well, if you somehow managed to succeed in that endeavor, that would be more of a win than your avatar. And I'd probably have to ditch my efforts in trying to foil you again. Dan would be yours for the keeping. Sorry Dan, it was fun. roud:


Of course I am, i have a flying car don't I?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Of course I am, i have a flying car don't I?


lol @ edit fail on my part. 

This thread should posted in NephilimAzrael's PLAGUE OF /b/ thread.


----------



## DanDare (Jul 5, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> How do you plan to parachute back to earth? until you find some fuel source on the moon it cant be done, and if you do find such fuel then we will catapult all of ya to mars so we can harvest the moon.


Already have my invisible pink He3 extractors working full time up there. A quick personal visit will allow me to supplement the virtual with the mutable.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

DanDare said:


> Already have my invisible pink He3 extractors working full time up there. A quick personal visit will allow me to supplement the virtual with the mutable.


 
Your dance team to bring you into this civilization...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## DanDare (Jul 5, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> Your dance team to bring you into this civilization...


:wink: each of my dance team has a different personality type. Anyone want to identify them?


----------



## Medora (Jun 17, 2009)

DanDare said:


> *I enjoy* - Board Games


Up for a game of chess some time?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

monopoly ftw!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you...


----------

